# Starting soon



## Strickland (Jul 24, 2007)

Just got in most of my materials for my studying... little late but hopefully I can crank this out... feels sort of overwhelming right now, flipped through the practice stuff and its stuff I did in my first year EE classes.

Here are my materials

PE Sample Questions and Solutions: Electrical and Computer Engineering (Book &amp; CD-ROM)

Schaum's Outline of Electrical Power Systems

Schaum's Outline of Electric Machines &amp; Electromechanics

Electric Machinery Fundamentals (McGraw-Hill)

Electrical And Computer PE Sample Examination, 2nd ed.

Six-Minute Solutions for Electrical and Computer PE Exam Problems, 2nd ed.

Electrical Engineering Reference Manual, for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam, 7th ed.

Practice Problems for the Electrical Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Electrical Engineering Reference Manual, 7th ed.

TI 30X IIS

I'll be going through my school stuff tonight and pulling what might be useful.

Did anyone else feel overwhelmed when they started studying or am I solo here?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 24, 2007)

Strickland said:


> Did anyone else feel overwhelmed when they started studying or am I solo here?


You are definitely not alone in feeling overwhelmed. I took the test 17 years out of school. When I started studying, my first thoughts were that there was no way in hell I was going to get back up to speed on enough things to pass. My way of looking at it was not thinking about the whole thing at once, just grind through one subject at a time and then move on to the next. The trick is setting a pace that will get you ready for the test.

:2cents:

Jim


----------



## benbo (Jul 24, 2007)

Everyone feels overwhelmed. Sounds like you are doing great on references. One of the most valuable references for the PE is that NCEES sample test. Take my word for it, you want to know this thing. There are two schools of thought on its use - go through it at the beginning to get a feel for the way the test will be, or hold it untill nearer the end to have a realistic practice exam. I would say skim through it to get a feel for the exam difficulty, then put it aside.

I wouldn't waste my time with those math chapters in the EERM. I took ECC so my study plan was somewhat different but if I were preparing for power I would go through DC circuits and then AC circuits, then launch into the power topics - single phase, three phase, machine, whatever you guys do. Alongside this I would spend about 20% of my time reviewing for the AM - a little controls, electronics, economics, etc. You will only see very simple probs here. I would use the problem books, go to the DC section of the Camara problems, and start working every other problem or every problem in the important subjects. Then, about the beginning or middle of September, I would take the NCEES test, see how I do, then go through it and make sure I could work it COLD and IN MY SLEEP. Then work weak areas and take another practice test mid Octobert.

Anyway, this is my method, I'm sure you'll hear others with different takes.

Good luck, you have plenty of time. Heck, in California they don't even have their results yet.


----------



## Strickland (Jul 24, 2007)

benbo said:


> ...whatever you guys do.


 Funny I'm in consulting and do building systems design so technically I do very little from the power section. My work focus has been Lighting/Illumination Engineering.


----------



## benbo (Jul 24, 2007)

By "whatever you guys do" I meant whatever subjects you power takers will be tested on.

Surprisingly, many (maybe most) people do not work on things very relevant to taking the exam. That's why most of us have to study.


----------



## jdd18vm (Jul 26, 2007)

Strickland,

I may be slightly ahead of you with respect to the time frame I started studying, however I've been out of school 24 years (I think I have the record), and attempting the PE, Power in Oct. I feel like for every hour I study I actually understand five minutes worth. Its brutal.

I too am in the Consulting Biz, Ltg, Power and Systems. LOTS of experience with building system. Peers, clients, Architects and the like always thought I WAS licensed. Ive designed, specified and commissioned all sorts of power distribution systems, never once had to apply Kirchoffs Laws or size an overcurrent device for [5 cos(wt)+2 cos(2wt) Amps :hung-037:

LOL!

but oh well...

Good Luck

John


----------

